# CISCO 515 VS ASA 5510 Help



## benjdow (Aug 14, 2008)

I have to write up a report for my work as to why we should migrate from the pix 515 to the ASA 5510. Other than supportability issues what technical aspects of the 5510 outshines the 515? I’d appreciate it if anyone could give me some brief key points on migration pros or let me know where I might be able to find some literature on the subject. I’m not too network savvy on the security side of the house. Thanks in advance!


----------



## NeilF (Jun 6, 2008)

Apart from it going end of line which could be reason enough
http://www.cisco.com/en/US/prod/col...or_the_Cisco_PIX_515E_Security_Appliance.html
http://www.velocityreviews.com/forums/t434125-pix-515-vs-asa-5500.html


----------

